# deck lift switch installed on 2548



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

this is the snowbear switch its all metal and self centering
I no longer have a adjuster or deck handle they ar both removed
and stored , I can adjust quiclkly on the Fly with this


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks good. What was the reason for removing the adjuster?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

dont need , its all electric now and very smooth


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have the sears electric assist lift installed on mine but I just turn the dial all the way down (counterclockwise) so it doesn't interfere with the range of travel.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice clean job there Topdj!


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Did you put a new decal on the dash for the height adjust or was that its original location?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Topdj...

Nice job. 
Looks really good, and you know what I always say:
"If it looks good, it must be better"


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You did a good job and i see you aren't finish yet . Cant wait to see how the bucket comes out. Some of yall out there are simply amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

the old adjustment knob hole is getting a switch put in it for
a bright rear light, cant leave a unfilled hole ya know 
plus when Im done the stuff in the dash will always look like it was factory installed,, thats the key .


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Don't rule out the AC. If only you could find a used cab ....
Better yet fabricate one from plexiglass and sheet metal. You could convert an RV AC unit to keep you cool. Don't forget the CD player and GPS while your'e at it


----------

